# Thursday at Portland



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 30, 2020)

A few more , I’m sure there are some duplicates from yesterday, cars are for a auction being held Saturday.


----------



## eeyore5588 (Jul 30, 2020)

What time does it start Saturday? 10am? It's my first time. If I didn't have to work I would have been there already! Love the pictures!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 30, 2020)

really enjoy the pictures.  Keep them coming please!


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Tino (Jul 31, 2020)

Does anyone know the price on the single bar?
Or the sellers info?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 31, 2020)

Love the old rusty cars. Most beyond my skills to bring back, but so cool to see stuff like that in the wild.


----------



## stezell (Aug 2, 2020)

Tino said:


> Does anyone know the price on the single bar?
> Or the sellers info?
> View attachment 1238893



@Tino the Excelsior was owned by Eric and sold to someone else, price was $1k.
Sean


----------



## Tino (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks Sean!


----------



## Barto (Aug 3, 2020)

Man I miss Swap Meets!   We have one on the 16th in CT...can't wait


----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Barto said:


> Man I miss Swap Meets!   We have one on the 16th in CT...can't wait




It should be a great swap meet. The North East is long over due for a swap.


----------

